# The foraging blanket.



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

I have been trying to get my birds to forage on a cotton sheet spread on the lounge room floor. They always seem to enjoy being on the floor but who knows what they could pick out of the carpet. I finally got the all on the sheet today foraging through some millet and sunflower seeds, their favourite foods. Hopefully over time I can replace the seeds with more varied stuff to make the activity a little healthier. They really seemed to enjoy a good community forage 









































































Thanks for looking,
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

I got one of these for my babies, and put it in a box rather than hang it, its full of shredded paper which they love pulling out, and has some toys attached and I hide bits of millet etc in it so they dig around to get it out ... they seem to love the experience and took to it right away, if your looking for idea's that is 

http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/NEW_ITEMS-Super_Bird_Creations_Foraging_Pouch_NEW.html


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Did you get it from that store or somewhere here? Wasn't sure that sort of stuff would make it through customs.

I wasn't really chasing ideas, but if it's something they might enjoy then I'll give it a go. Our birds have always enjoyed being on the floor, picking at the carpet, being ground foragers by nature that would be expected. I just wanted to make it a safe and healthy activity for them. The sunflower seeds and millet are to get them used to the sheet in the first place, the first time I laid it out they wouldn't go anywhere near it because they knew something wasn't right with the floor. Everything is a gradual process. 

Hopefully in time I can change it to bits of chewable paper, pellets and maybe even some veggies


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

yep from mysafebirdstore, so far nothing has been stopped at customs, and the girls there are fantastic, food is the only thing they would frown upon  check out the rest of the stuff they have too (i did get some single sided ones too and hung in the cage for them to climb on as MsF wasnt climbing anywhere just flying lol

You can hang the foraging pocket, that's how its designed to use but mine prefer walking over it and picking it to pieces, and its easy enough to refill etc

I wanted to give mine something to do while out as well, so got a box with paper in it, and grew from there, now the box goes next to the playgym and they have a ball.

I think its great to stimulate them with foraging of any kind, and they all seem to enjoy the out of cage freedom esp when food is involved, and your group look so happy to be wandering around the floor


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

All except Chopper, he doesn't really like to be away from his cage so he bailed early on. That's why Rex has her crest up in the second photo, Chopper was calling her to come back to the cage 

I've bookmarked that site, will have a look through what they have for sure, thank you 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I always love seeing pictures of your birds, Dave!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thank you JaimeS


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pictures! It looks like they're enjoying themselves.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Dave We also bought toys from this store ,and now are waiting for them to come to Brazil.the toys seem to be really good quality ones . Have fun X x


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I love that idea! Beautiful pictures! =)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Chica is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

What a great idea! I'm always chasing Alex when he runs off with whatever random "treasure" he discovered in the carpet. I think I'll try this with him.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Dave, this are GORGEOUS piccies, love them all. I never thought about letting them foraging on the floor... hm I will have a try with Joe, will get sth organized for him too, lol, Thanks for sharing this is really excellent idea


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. They really seem to enjoy it as a group activity, gets them back to nature a bit I guess. And now it's really easy for me to clean afterwards too 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Had them out for another run on the foraging blanket today. Introduced a few different foods for them. Now my birds have never really been ones to try anything new, but maybe with the foraging mindset happening they will be more inclined to experiment. Snowy was the only one to really get into the spirit of it, but hopefully with time it will spread to the rest.





































He had his fill pretty quickly and was then content to sit by the others just doing his beak grinding thing 










The others continued to forage among the seed and veg, occasionally picking up a piece of corn, but not very enthusiastic about it.




























Little Chopper didn't stay long again today, but I couldn't let him escape the camera 










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My guys would teach them a thing or two about veges hahaha, Alvin is absolutely nuts for peas. I walk up with their bowl of veges every morning and say "Alvin, mama's got some peas!" and he comes flying from across the cage to get his peas


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

That's great  Our birds used to flat out refuse to eat anything that didn't look like their normal seed mix. Rex was the only one that would nibble at other stuff, but even she was very selective. I'm hoping with a few more birds in the flock that once one begins to eat a new food the others will follow. I think with them all foraging together on the ground I might be in with a shot


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Chica is gorgeous!!!


I agree! I'm so jealous, I want a grey girl so bad lol!

I love the picture of Chica and Pepper together. Beautiful, as always


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

She is a very nice looking bird and I think she will have a very gentle nature once she settles right in. 

I would like to go back and have a talk to the breeder and see if he keeps a couple of different lines of greys, but I really can't have any more birds. They would be good to breed with my mutations I think. They seem to be a fair bit larger than all my other tiels. I guess lots of haphazard breeding makes for smaller birds over time.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Can't believe I've finally found a bird that's enthusiastic about veggies! Good on ya Snowy, now show the rest of the flock how it's done 





































Veggie beak 










And monkey see, monkey do 










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww veggie beaks are the cutest!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Snowy is so pretty. And what a good boy eating his veggies. I always watch your threads for new pictures


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

That is such a good idea! It keeps any possible harmful things from the carpet away and makes so much less mess  thanks for sharing! Plus, your tiels make the most fantastic models


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. They do make great models 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------

